# Intro - un-moored



## .335487 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi,

An intro:
Male. Late 30's, married young. From a small asian country, living a big city on the west coast. No family here.

Relationship wise:
Full of regrets, unable to forgive.

Partner is born and raised in the US, met in college. Inter-racial marriage. International marriage.

Found out some things a few years ago about my partner that changed my view of her. Confirming my fears about events that have happened about a decade ago.

Felt like a part of me is dead. Feels like I don't know my partner. Everyday for the past 3-4 years feels like I'm just following the script.

Personally:
I've taken a lot of time in the past few years to be alone. Camping alone. Hiking alone. Travelling alone.

In my culture, this is very rarely done. My friends here and back home, as well as family back home are concerned but super impressed. Almost proud.

Very comfortable now alone.

Reason I joined:
Been reading some really good posts here. Really good stuff.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Parasite said:


> Hi,
> 
> An intro:
> Male. Late 30's, married young. From a small asian country, living a big city on the west coast. No family here.
> ...


*Welcome to TAM, @Parasite ~


It's foremostly the best relationship forum that you'll find on the web, with some really great people posting here!

Try to go into detail about your problems and I feel that we can collectively give you a hand!

Once again, welcome!*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Found out some things a few years ago about my partner that changed my view of her. Confirming my fears about events that have happened about a decade ago.


Feed it to us .... we're hungry !


----------



## .335487 (Dec 13, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *Welcome to TAM, @Parasite ~
> 
> 
> It's foremostly the best relationship forum that you'll find on the web, with some really great people posting here!
> ...


Thank you for the welcome. Appreciate it. I'll make a full post once I get settled and oriented.


----------



## .335487 (Dec 13, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Feed it to us .... we're hungry !


Afraid you're going to have to wait a while. Will make a full post outside of Intro in a few days.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

When you have access (other than intro), pick the forum that most applies to your thread. Glad you like TAM, sorry for your troubles.


----------

